# Seltzer Bottles -Question about the Cleaning the Inside Residue



## acls (Apr 24, 2015)

There is a seltzer bottle that I want to buy off of ebay.  The only problem is the inside glass looks sick.  For those of you with experience with seltzers does the inside glass normally get sick/etched over time from the leftover contents? .....Or is this normally just residue that can be cleaned with a good scrubbing with a bottle brush and the right chemicals and soap?  I'm just wondering if I am going to have to get this bottle tumbled if I buy it?


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 27, 2015)

My experience is that if the inside of the seltzer bottle is hazy, nothing but a tumble will clean it up...typically is etched glass.


----------



## acls (May 4, 2015)

Thanks!.  That's the answer I was needing []


----------

